# Tell me about Mt Evans



## Bumpstop (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey - I'm heading to Idaho Springs in mid-August for a week to tackle Mt Evans. We'll be a week there. The weather archives shows average daily highs at nearby Berthoud Pass in roughly the 8 - 12 C range daily highs (Celsius, yes, sorry). This extrapolates to around the freezing point at the summit of Mt Evans, so far as I can tell. Weather records also indicate frequent daily thunderstorms/showers although actual precip is quite variable. 
Outside of the ride itself, does anyone have advice on doing the climb in terms of clothing other gear to bring along? The temperature itself isn't that unusual for us here in the frozen north, but thunderstorms at 5C/41 F don't happen around here too often!
Thanks in advance!!

Chris


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...loring-limits-hypothermia-hypoxia-287775.html

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/rocky-mountain/want-ride-mt-evans-279088.html

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/rocky-mountain/mt-evans-252110.html

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ge...ion/mount-evans-co-ascent-planned-250875.html

It can be snowing and blowing 60, or 60 degrees and sunny or 40 and raining (which is the worst) at that elevation, at that time of year. I spend a lot of time at altitude, the weather can change quickly.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I rode up once near the end of July. Had awesome weather. 
One secret is to start early. We rode from Idaho Springs and probably left around 6:30am. 
If you on the way up and bad weather surprises you, turn back as you really don’t want to be in lightning, particularly above tree line.
The thing I remember most, other than the awesome view from the summit, was the ride down. Freeze cracks were not an issue on the way up at climbing speed, but coming down I was afraid my fork was going to explode. I stayed under 20mph and my hands still took a beating.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

Take tights, a warm top, a rain Jacket and long fingered gloves for the descent. Thunderstorms form as the air warms so leave early. This is a great ride - long but not steep.

Also you could consider Pikes peak. It's paved all the way to the summit. Personally I wouldn't ride it from Manitou Springs because the road is too scary.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Tlaloc said:


> .......
> Also you could consider Pikes peak. It's paved all the way to the summit. Personally I wouldn't ride it from Manitou Springs because the road is too scary.


I agree. I parked at Crystal Creek Reservoir and rode from there. It’s much steeper than Mt. Evans so don’t let the low mileage bother you. Also the road was pristine when I was there, the first full year it was open to cyclists (2014 maybe?). You still have to be careful on the descent as the switchbacks are sharp on the upper section. Since it’s steep, you gain speed quickly but have to brake hard to make the turn. 
Also the donuts and coffee at the summit make the climb worthwhile!


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

MerlinAma said:


> I agree. I parked at Crystal Creek Reservoir and rode from there. It’s much steeper than Mt. Evans so don’t let the low mileage bother you. Also the road was pristine when I was there, the first full year it was open to cyclists (2014 maybe?). You still have to be careful on the descent as the switchbacks are sharp on the upper section. Since it’s steep, you gain speed quickly but have to brake hard to make the turn.
> Also the donuts and coffee at the summit make the climb worthwhile!


You can also park at the gate. The pavement is still in really nice shape, they repaved the lower section in the last year, it's an awesome descent.

Much steeper is the truth, the average grade is higher than the steepest section on Evans.


----------

